

Twelve things to do with an old Apple computer - Mark_B
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/04/07/12-things-you-can-do-with-an-old-apple-computer/

======
zephyrfalcon
Kind of reminds me of this: <http://3.flowsnake.org/cheapskate-mac-guide.html>

